# [SOLVED] Windows failed to load because required file is missing



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

Windows Vista Home Premium, 2 years old:

I was attempting to open the last of 12 e-mails when the computer locked up. I tried Ctr+Alt+Delete and the keys etc locked.

After several attemps to start in F-8 I finally recieved the message:
Windows fsiled to load because a required file is missing, or corrupt.

File: WMILIB.SYS

Status: 0xc000000f

I've searched looking for this file to no avail....if I find it or someone can give it to me, how would I load it. This is for my laptop and had no accompanied CD for Windows Vista.

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Hi - 

Boot up your system into recovery using the Vista DVD or the recovery partition (most systems = F10 key during boot). 

From recovery perform a Windows System Restore; if not able, choose the system repair option.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Boot up your system into recovery using the Vista DVD or the recovery partition (most systems = F10 key during boot).
> 
> ...


jc thank you for the suggestion...I don't have the disk, it's a laptop and didn't come with one.

I did as you suggested, F-10 and it went into recovery mode (only option) and then it gave me several choices, I selected System restore, didn't work although it said system was restored. I did this 3 times with different restore points, however when it reboots it come directly back to the prompt: WINDOWS FAILED TO LOAD BECAUSE A REQUIRED FILE IS MISSING OR CORRUPT.

I would appreciate another suggestion or idea.

Thank you sir. 

Standing by on my old desk top with Windows XP


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Anyone....help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Did you select the system repair option after Windows System Restore failed?


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*



jcgriff2 said:


> Did you select the system repair option after Windows System Restore failed?


Never gave me that option; I hit F-10 on the bootup..it gave me one line to hit enter with....it then said going into repair the system. Then after completing that it asked if I wanted use a system restore point. I did and each time it tried to boot it came up with the same prompt as I wrote in the previous post. File missing or corrupt.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Hi, I would not be downloading anything at the moment. You mention you can get into the recovery environment (where you ran system restore) you should have had an option "command Prompt" select this ( Note:- this file is located in C:\windows\system32\drivers and also in C:\windows\winsxs (the sfc file repository) so SFC should work). At the prompt type:-


```
sfc /VERIFYFILE=c:\windows\system32\Drivers\Wmilib.sys
```
Press enter. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*



jenae said:


> Hi, I would not be downloading anything at the moment. You mention you can get into the recovery environment (where you ran system restore) you should have had an option "command Prompt" select this ( Note:- this file is located in C:\windows\system32\drivers and also in C:\windows\winsxs (the sfc file repository) so SFC should work). At the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you for the help...no matter what command selection I use; Safe mode; Prompt, last know good etc., it jumps to the prompt window that displays the following:

File: WMILIB.SYS

Status: 0xc000000f

Info: Windows failed to load because a required file is missing, or corrupt.

I appreciate all the help so far.....my laptop is full of files I need to get to!!

I've checked the neighborhood for a copy of Vista to no avail. I live in Baja California., MX

HELP!!!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Hi, if you cannot borrow a copy of Vista(any 32 bit (or 64 if you have it) will do you need to access the recovery environment and use the "command prompt" this site will tell you how:-

http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*



jenae said:


> Hi, if you cannot borrow a copy of Vista(any 32 bit (or 64 if you have it) will do you need to access the recovery environment and use the "command prompt" this site will tell you how:-
> 
> http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD


YES, YES, Sweetheart you saved my butt....I'm a 68 yer old fart and I was able to follow the directions to a "T" and when I inserted the recovery disk and banged on F-12 it booted and repaired...then went to Vista start up and I'm back in business...........

Thank You so very much.

Ron a.k.a Vista Hater (even more)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Hi, Alexei Sayle would be proud of you, Old fart (English Comedian). You might need to be aware that this form of problem is indicative of a HDD problem. Make sure you have your data backed up. Now you need to run a chkdsk.

Go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

chkdsk /r

press enter, you will receive a message about the volume being in use and would you like to run at boot Y\N press Y and reboot chkdsk will run at boot takes awhile so let it run when finished it will boot into windows you do not need to do anything.. any problem messages let us know.


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Thank you again and I'll run the chk disk right away. 

Albeit a frustrating experience I enjoyed what I learned to do.

Perhaps the mods here could put the [SOLVED] on my post so you get the proper credit.

Ron


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows failed to load because required file is missing*

Ran chkdsk and the computer is running like the day I purchased it.

Thank you all for your responses and assistance...this a great site!

Ron


----------



## shinderhizzle84 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi. Sorry to bump an old thread, but I'm having difficulty with this as well, and am very, very frustrated.

I've been trying various methods for 3 days now, and have had literally no success whatsoever.

I have a mac natively but it is an Intel mac, and used to run Vista on it through a hard drive partition before I accidentally deleted the partition. 

Now, no matter how many times I've re-created the partition, and install my copy of Windows Vista Home Premium, I Get the very same error.

I have tried all of the steps in the aforementioned article, and even they do not work, as I get error messages in the command prompt for what feels like at least half of the steps mentioned in the article.

Please help me as I am very frustrated and do not know what to do. My mac partition runs absolutely fine, and I was able to install linux on the hard drive using the mac partition tool. But the software I need to run does not run well on Linux, and Macs don't support linux, meaning I can't right-click or anything.

I had the installation working for about 2 years before a few days ago when I accidentally removed the partition using Mac's partition tools. Now Vista won't install.

I can't get a new hard drive because I have no money whatsoever. What can I do?


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

shinderhizzle84 said:


> Hi. Sorry to bump an old thread, but I'm having difficulty with this as well, and am very, very frustrated.
> 
> I've been trying various methods for 3 days now, and have had literally no success whatsoever.
> 
> ...




All I can suggest is post #9 in my thread. Following the directions on the link got me back up and running.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shinderhizzle84 (Mar 17, 2010)

Vista Hater said:


> All I can suggest is post #9 in my thread. Following the directions on the link got me back up and running.
> 
> Hope this helps.


yeah I saw the link and followed it down to the last step but a lot of the steps they mentioned in that link, whenever I entered them into command prompt it returned up with an error or something similar, so I couldn't really do a ton of the stuff it mentioned, unfortunately.


----------

